

How to debug API calls from iOS apps with APItools - _mikz
https://docs.apitools.com/2014/04/17/how-to-debug-ios-apps-with-apitools.html

======
derwildemomo
Isn't it easier to just use Charles Proxy
([http://www.charlesproxy.com/](http://www.charlesproxy.com/)) or mitmproxy
([http://mitmproxy.org/](http://mitmproxy.org/)) for those stunts? I can see
the value for anyone not familiar with those tools, but for me as a developer,
this is clearly something that can be solved without depending on a third
party server.

~~~
_mikz
Sometimes you need to do it from a device that can't connect to your local
network.

------
njyx
Do you need to register the APIs you use in APItools before doing this?

~~~
_mikz
Nope. It will proxy everything you ask for.

